# [SOLVED] Can't get setup to finish in XP



## mehlers (Apr 13, 2010)

I have a 5 year old Dell Latitude that i want to sell. But it was full of programs, so I tried to restore the PC to factory settings, using a Reinstallation CD - XP Professional Service Pack 2. It's almost finished with the install and got the message "file asms on WindowsXP Professional Service Pack 2 CD is needed" Type the path where the file is located, and then click OK.

After some googling I put C:\i386 in and it worked. Then I got this error "file NT5INF.CAT on WindowsXP Professional Service Pack 2 CD is needed" Type the path where the file is located, and then click OK.

After googling I found that the file is not on the C drive, but is on the Reinstallation CD as NT5INF.CA so I renamed it NT5INF.CAT on the CD.

But I can't get the setup to recognize the CD drive and I don't know how to get this file on to the C drive which would probably get me past the error.

Any help for this newbie?
Thanks


----------



## mehlers (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Can't get setup to finish in XP*

I think I might be able to solve this if someone can tell me how to copy from the CD to C drive using the command from Shift F10. The info is on my CD but the setup will not read it when it ask for the NT5INF.CAT file. I can hit Shift F10 and get a command promt. But it doesn't regonize the CD drive in this mode.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Can't get setup to finish in XP*

From the reinstallation CD you may be able to use the following command


```
x:\> expand NT5INF.CA c:\NT5INF.CAT
```
where x: is the letter of your CD drive.


----------



## mehlers (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Can't get setup to finish in XP*

Well I rebooted from the Reinstallation CD, waiting for a chance to try your command and get a question about some partition so I tried a few different things and the setup finished without any errors - go figure.

Thanks

Issue resolved


----------

